# Repair of Torn Medial and Lateral Retinaculum



## shonda0902 (Nov 30, 2009)

How do I code a Repair of the Torn Medial and Lateral Retinaculum? And can it be coded along with a patellar tendon repair?


----------



## jdemar (Dec 1, 2009)

Look at 27422 description.


----------

